# Update on lasalocid = coccidiastat



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a wee bit upset at both myself and the feed store. We changed alfalfa pellet brands because the Nutrena pellets were too dusty. Full O Pep aren't dusty and are loved by our goats.

As I was mixing feed this evening, I noticed that it said the alfalfa pellet feed was BovaCreep. Reading farther, it says it has lasalocid. Google says....

A polyether ionophore related chemically to monensin, used as a growth promotant in cattle and coccidiostat in chickens. It is relatively nontoxic but gross overdosage of cattle causes acute heart failure. Horses are very susceptible and the use of the compound in them is prohibited. Animals may be found dead or show dyspnea, mucosal congestion, diarrhea and cardiac irregularity and tachycardia. 

Well that's a fine howdy do. I've been using these for months and milking three does for house milk.

We also mixed some in with the Senior Equine feed for my old quarter horse, but she's still alive, thank goodness.

How much damage have I done to the humans here!?!


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: lasalocid = coccidiastat*

Just curious...
What kind of other ingredients are in this feed.
Creep feed will have lots of other stuff in it too. many times urea is in there.
if it is a feed it should have a full tag with all the analysis and ingredients on it.

and yes lasalocid (bovatec) will kill horses - but not every time. so you are lucky. I know of some people who have gotten away with it and not killed a horse and others who lost a horse very quickly after eating a small amount of feed containing an ionophore (bovatec, rumensin).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: lasalocid = coccidiastat*

I know a dairy who used lasalocid for years on their dairy stock, and it would have to be fed at 5 times the dosage to even appear in the milk. Bovatec used to be the cocci feed everyone used, I used it for years in my kid both in a custom feed with another lamb producer, but also in a baby beef feed I used on my kids. I can't imagine feeding it as alfalfa pellets that you had much if any residue in your milk. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: lasalocid = coccidiastat*

I've only researched rumensin (monensin) and know that it's approved even for dairy cattle. It's approved for meat cattle and meat goats but no studies as of yet on dairy goats. It's a great coccidostat, as it kills coccidia in all stages of the life cycle and is particularly great for chickens. My feed man won't touch the stuff even though he also runs a hatchery and poultry house, b/c he also mixes horse feed but I wanted a rumensin medicated feed for my bucks, so I special order that from the Co-Op. I know of at least one dairy goat person who used feed thru w/rumensin as her primary coccidia prevention program, but when I asked further if she gave it to her milking stock, I didn't get any answers...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: lasalocid = coccidiastat*

This came from a good friend of mine (Nicollet Bowler) last year I believe it was, so don't use decoxx while feeding this.



> I just got off the telephone with Associated Feeds Nutritionist, and he said we should NEVER give goats feed that has Rumensin if they are being fed a product that contains Decoxx. In fact, he said it is AGAINST THE LAW. My vet says the two drugs interact, and can kill the goat, but I had no idea it would be illegal.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: lasalocid = coccidiastat*

You know, I'm wondering if they gave me the wrong bags this week. Surely I would have noticed this sooner?

I just opened the first bag of the three I bought on Thursday, so maybe this is just a mistake.

I'm going to be asking some questions tomorrow.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: lasalocid = coccidiastat*

Sondra, I know I've heard Kaye say that, too. When I switched from a feed w/Decoxx to the Rumensin feed for my bucks, I asked the vet about it. She said it was fine and that they don't interact. So, for a couple of months, actually, I gave both... now we're completely off the decoxx and on rumensin (and have been for quite some time) but I didn't see any strange reactions... Are there any studies or any other references on this. I suppose I'm lucky, but if there's something I can give my vet besides "someone said..." I think that could be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Turns out the TAG said alfalfa pellets, but the processing plant had run out of generic bags and used some from another stack.

Whew! We're feeding straight alfalfa pellets after all.

Thank you all who posted soothing replies.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah that is good!!!


----------

